
MilkDrop – Hardware-accelerated music visualization plugin for Winamp - capableweb
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MilkDrop
======
capableweb
MilkDrop has since long time ago, stopped being maintained. For a modern
alternative, projectM ([https://github.com/projectM-
visualizer/projectm](https://github.com/projectM-visualizer/projectm)) is free
software implementation of MilkDrop using OpenGL.

